# Control Powerpoint from Express 250



## twalker1998 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a powerpoint presentation that we are using for projections in an upcoming show. Is there any way that I could control this presentation with an Express 250?


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Jan 8, 2015)

Sure thing ... Here's the Express Manual http://www.brava.org/files/2513/5189/3905/L_Express125_M.pdf
- Setup your MIDI Transmitter Device ID in the Setup page
- Figure out which command you want to use to *send* to the computer (Page 277) Such as a blank Macro
- Connect a MIDI device to your computer (you can get some pretty cheap ones out there)
- Connect a MIDI cable from the OUT of your board to the MIDI device
- Now here's where we would need more information about your setup. If you're using a Mac, I would recommend ditching out on PowerPoint and using Qlab which can receive MIDI. You can save all your PowerPoint slides as images and import them into Qlab. Otherwise, use Google, there are a lot of applications to execute PowerPoint by receiving MIDI or at the very least, convert MIDI to a keystroke (i.e. A press of Macro 1 mimics a keystroke of Spacebar on your computer)
- Be sure to set the incoming Device ID of your application to be the Transmitter Device ID of your board. 

http://midilite.com/midipresenter/index.html

http://www.bome.com/products/miditranslator/overview/classic

Never used these, just used Google


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 8, 2015)

The discontinued Rosco Keystroke does exactly what you need. Perhaps you can find a used one to rent/borrow.


----------



## Amiers (Jan 8, 2015)

derekleffew said:


> The discontinued Rosco Keystroke does exactly what you need. Perhaps you can find a used one to rent/borrow.



Pretty neat device. Wonder why they discontinued it.


----------



## twalker1998 (Jan 9, 2015)

Drew Schmidt said:


> Sure thing ... Here's the Express Manual http://www.brava.org/files/2513/5189/3905/L_Express125_M.pdf
> - Setup your MIDI Transmitter Device ID in the Setup page
> - Figure out which command you want to use to *send* to the computer (Page 277) Such as a blank Macro
> - Connect a MIDI device to your computer (you can get some pretty cheap ones out there)
> ...



Thanks, very helpful. 
As for the MIDI device: could I just use a MIDI to USB cable? Or do I need an actual device between the light board and my computer? If I do need another device, what is an example of one that I could use?
I am running a Mac, so I'll probably just use Qlab.


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Jan 9, 2015)

Yup. Just a MIDI USB cable should do it (I believe, I've never actually used one as I have audio devices with MIDI built in at my disposal ... they're about $30, pretty cheap). 
Be sure it supports CoreMIDI (which would be part of your Mac).

In Qlab you should be able to go to Workspace Preferences > MIDI Controls 
From here you can hit the "Capture" button next to the "GO" command, then press the button you would like to use on the light board.


----------



## twalker1998 (Jan 9, 2015)

Drew Schmidt said:


> Yup. Just a MIDI USB cable should do it (I believe, I've never actually used one as I have audio devices with MIDI built in at my disposal ... they're about $30, pretty cheap).
> Be sure it supports CoreMIDI (which would be part of your Mac).
> 
> In Qlab you should be able to go to Workspace Preferences > MIDI Controls
> From here you can hit the "Capture" button next to the "GO" command, then press the button you would like to use on the light board.



Thank you, again- very helpful.


----------



## doctrjohn (Jan 9, 2015)

Amiers said:


> Pretty neat device. Wonder why they discontinued it.


If I recall correctly, I believe Rosco couldn't guarantee functionality with Windows 7 and they weren't selling enough of them to justify the cost to re-develop the drivers. I have one sitting in a drawer if anyone wants to make me an offer... ;-)

Best,
John


----------



## seanandkate (Jan 11, 2015)

doctrjohn said:


> If I recall correctly, I believe Rosco couldn't guarantee functionality with Windows 7 and they weren't selling enough of them to justify the cost to re-develop the drivers. I have one sitting in a drawer if anyone wants to make me an offer... ;-)
> 
> Best,
> John



Me too! I think since so many other programs can now trigger a Powerpoint show, a single-purpose device really isn't necessary any more.


----------



## vman (Jan 21, 2015)

If you are able to send commands via RS232 or UDP, you can use http://vman.cc/store/products/v-control-remote-pc-windows/. This software runs in the background and can send keystrokes and mouse moves to an application that has the focus. I use it to control powerpoint from a show control system.


----------

